# Oui Yogurt



## dibbles (Jul 18, 2017)

I've been waiting to see this in stores. I'm in love with the little glass jars - imagine the possibilities.


----------



## BattleGnome (Jul 19, 2017)

My local Walmart just started carrying them this week. Haven't had one yet but they look adorable


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Jul 19, 2017)

Those jars are a YES! YES! YES! in any language. Too cute! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## CTAnton (Jul 19, 2017)

I'm suspecting a foil tear off top..hmm...something smaller than a Skippy jar...hmmm...
So what are you all imagining....I see candles only..


----------



## artemis (Jul 19, 2017)

CTAnton said:


> I'm suspecting a foil tear off top..hmm...something smaller than a Skippy jar...hmmm...
> So what are you all imagining....I see candles only..



My mother bought a couple. Yes, the lid is tear-off foil. They are not very big, but cute. You can't really use it for much, except maybe a small pen holder or a vase for short flowers? A catch-all for coins? Paper clips? I dunno. She saved one for me. Might be a nice size for candles. Without a lid, though, I'm not sure I'll get much use out of it.


----------



## lsg (Jul 19, 2017)

OK, I am going to play the role of Scrooge.  How much extra are you paying for a glass jar?  Does the yogurt taste better in them?  Beware of using glass jars for candles that are not certified for candles.  The heat may be too much for them.


----------



## artemis (Jul 19, 2017)

lsg said:


> OK, I am going to play the role of Scrooge.  How much extra are you paying for a glass jar?  Does the yogurt taste better in them?  Beware of using glass jars for candles that are not certified for candles.  The heat may be too much for them.



Mother says, "This is good, but has more sugar and less protein than the Chobani's new non-Greek. Also, not as tart. I might buy another if it's on sale, but not at reg price."


----------



## dixiedragon (Jul 19, 2017)

I really like the Noosa brand.


----------



## toxikon (Jul 19, 2017)

I bought these cute little glass-jar yogurts on sale a while ago. My fiance loved them, so I've amassed a collection of twenty. I've been using them to mix my mica oils and portion out FOs in while I soap.


----------



## Cindy2428 (Jul 19, 2017)

Mixing micas, blending/holding EO/FO, mixing small test batches for multiple tests... I love containers like this. I love white asparagus and re-use my jars all of the time. Now if someone would just put a little pouring spout on them for us.....


----------



## dixiedragon (Jul 19, 2017)

Picked up a jar of the Oui yogurt today! I do wish it had a re-usable top - I'd love to keep my personal lotion in it.


----------



## CTAnton (Jul 19, 2017)

I'm with you DixieDragon..a lid would be great...of course having an ounce scale on the side wouldn't cost the manufacturer much..


----------



## Arimara (Jul 19, 2017)

Does this yogurt taste good? I've been skeptical about it for a while since I read the Kitchn article about it.


----------



## dibbles (Jul 19, 2017)

dixiedragon said:


> Picked up a jar of the Oui yogurt today! I do wish it had a re-usable top - I'd love to keep my personal lotion in it.



Would something like this work? https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01F7ICKZ2/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

Still not at my regular grocery store - I'm going to have to check somewhere else. I use SL, and a little always sticks to the measuring spoon, so I want one to put that in. I'm just starting to play with lotion making and only doing very small batches, so weighing those oils and waxes. Pen/craft stick holder on my soaping table. 

Plus, less plastic and dishwasher clean up.


----------



## dixiedragon (Jul 19, 2017)

Dibbles - I bet I would work! Good idea!

Also, I agree about the ounce marks on the side!



toxikon said:


> I bought these cute little glass-jar yogurts on sale a while ago. My fiance loved them, so I've amassed a collection of twenty. I've been using them to mix my mica oils and portion out FOs in while I soap.


 
Not available in the US, sadly, from what I can tell from their website. But you can order lids from their website!


----------



## dixiedragon (Jul 20, 2017)

Arimara said:


> Does this yogurt taste good? I've been skeptical about it for a while since I read the Kitchn article about it.


 
It's pretty good. It's not as sweet as traditional American-style yogurt, but also not as sour/tart as Greek yogurt. The yogurt by itself has a softer, more creamy taste - I like b/c I find Greek yogurt to be overly sour, by itself. (good sour cream substitute, though).


----------



## dixiedragon (Jul 20, 2017)

http://www.delish.com/food-news/news/a53984/what-is-french-yogurt/

This is why they use the glass jars:
"But what most separates this new style of yogurt from what we're used to seeing Stateside is how it's made: Each portion is cultured in the glass container it's sold in, which gives it a unique texture and voids any need for additional additives."


----------



## artemis (Aug 3, 2017)

I just got to try this yogurt this week. As I was deciding what to do with the jars, I thought about cork stoppers. I don't think I would keep every jar, but a few with corks would be cute on a shelf. Or maybe as teachers gifts filled with a little treat. The opening is about 2.25 inches. Here's what I found so far: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00J2F51GW/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## BrewerGeorge (Aug 3, 2017)

dixiedragon said:


> I really like the Noosa brand.



I came here to post this, Dixie.  I can't imagine a yogurt that tastes better than Noosa.  And that includes my own - even made with Noosa culture.


----------



## galaxyMLP (Aug 3, 2017)

I've been buying this yogurt since the first time I saw it in the store about a month ago. I really love it! I don't like Greek yogurt as it's just too tart for me (or has way too much sugar to cover it up). 

I like that it's full fat although I wish it had a bit less sugar. It's still a little better than regular yogurt. The jars are cute too! I can't think of a use for them but they would probably make cute mini dessert containers for gifting to friends. I kinda feel better about it coming in glass since it's more recyclable. 

I also like the "Icelandic" style yogurt that is full fat. I wish that one had a teensy bit more sugar in it though! I can always add some. That one comes in plastic.


----------



## BrewerGeorge (Aug 4, 2017)

If you eat a lot of yogurt you should make it yourself. It's way, way easier than soap.


----------



## Kittish (Aug 4, 2017)

BrewerGeorge said:


> If you eat a lot of yogurt you should make it yourself. It's way, way easier than soap.



I make my own yogurt. It really is dead easy, especially if you've got a gadget with a yogurt function, though lots of people wrap up their yogurt pots and stick them in the oven just like soapers do for gelling. The biggest challenge is figuring out what to do with all the whey you wind up with. I usually wind up draining off about two quarts of whey from every gallon of yogurt I make, which leaves me with a very thick, tangy proper greek style yogurt. I also make granola and flavored syrups to mix with it. 

With the whole 'overnight oats' thing that's popped up lately, I decided to give something similar a try, and mixed some granola into a bowl of my yogurt and let that sit in the fridge overnight. That worked out quite well, the oats were soft and just a tiny bit chewy and the flavor of the yogurt also mellowed so it wasn't as tart.


----------



## BrewerGeorge (Aug 4, 2017)

Kittish said:


> I make my own yogurt. It really is dead easy, especially if you've got a gadget with a yogurt function, ...


Yeah, it's about the easiest thing that almost nobody does.  Heat milk to 180F, hold for 5 minutes, cool to 110F, mix in yogurt, hold at 110F overnight.  Then strain if you want.

I've got an instapot now that's a complicated, computerized thing that does rice, yogurt, pressure and slow cooking.  With that thing you literally just pour in cold milk and walk away, then come back in the morning to strain.  But I've done it in Mason jars inside coolers, in the oven, a hot water bath with a sous vide circulator going.  Even just wrapping in towels usually works.

I completely agree about the whey, too.  I explored all kinds of uses for it - including soaping with it - but I mostly just throw it away now.


----------



## Nyathera (Aug 4, 2017)

dixiedragon said:


> Picked up a jar of the Oui yogurt today! I do wish it had a re-usable top - I'd love to keep my personal lotion in it.



I'm sorry for OT, but I love your nick Dixiedragon!


----------



## SoapSap (Aug 16, 2017)

Bought some on sale yesterday and it is delicious. I also make my own yogurt regularly. My own is more tart but I like it both ways. The glass jars are very cute and usable.  I agree they would be even more useful with a lid.


----------

